# Insurance GREAT quote



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a VW Touareg V10 turbo diesel. I know i am 52 but it is quite an expensive car to insure. It cost me £380 last year and I was expecting a hike this year because of the insurance raises announced recently.
Did an online 'compare' quote and Admiral came out cheapest at £358:00 i was happy with that and was going to take it up.
Got a call today on their 0800 no and following from a conversation with a nice young lady my quote is now £308:00:thumb:
I did a multicar check for Mrs Ming's toyota celica and that would come onto the policy for 10 months at an extra £210 making her annula premium about £250. that is about £100 cheaper than she has ever been quoted!!:thumb: Guess who is going to use Admiral this year!!
Two cars fully insured with separate no claims and courtesy cars legal cover and 90 days European travel for £518:00 is a proper bargain in Mr Ming book.
Ming the VERY happy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

must be about the only one happy with their quotes going by threads on here!!! :lol:

I am too btw! 

:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agree, I decided to combine my Audi A6, and Mrs Beancounters Fiat 500 with Admiral and I was very pleased with the quote, something like £650 for the pair, and both of them are less than a year old :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

We get great quotes from Admiral. Costs just under £400 for the both of us on two cars with me doing 20000 miles a year. Bargain


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm happy with my admiral insurance I'm 22 4 years NCB and insuring a 08 plate focus ST-3 and a 54 plate mitsubishi colt both fully comp for just over £1000 maybe sounds a lot to you old folk  I joke :lol: but for a 22 year old I think is not to bad considering some companies wanted £3000 for just the ST alone.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Got my quote from Admiral last night, with the joint car thing they do it got mine down to £351/year & partners car to £437/year, mine works out the same as last year from Adrian Flux who quoted me £530 this year, ASDA wanted £1500.

When I rang Adrian Flux to send our proof of no claims, they said "you should of rang us, we'd find you a better price!" I answered, "I have, 4 times but now i'm cancelling you seem interested"


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I have to admit I'm thinking of doing the multicar policy when I get my new one. The missus is currently insured with Admiral but the only reason I'm not is my motor is modified quite alot. The next one I get won't be modded much so they should cover it.

So could I take my 8 years NCB from my other policy and use it on the Admiral multicar? The policy we already have with them has 4 years NCB but I'd hate to lose what I've already built up.

I also claimed with then in January and had no issues at all so that's another reason to stay with them.

Are their call centres based overseas or the UK though? The accident part is UK based but I've never spoken to anyone when taking the policies out.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I have to admit I'm thinking of doing the multicar policy when I get my new one. The missus is currently insured with Admiral but the only reason I'm not is my motor is modified quite alot. The next one I get won't be modded much so they should cover it.
> 
> So could I take my 8 years NCB from my other policy and use it on the Admiral multicar? The policy we already have with them has 4 years NCB but I'd hate to lose what I've already built up.
> 
> ...


Ming the Happy


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Ming said:


> I have a VW Touareg V10 turbo diesel. I know i am 52 but it is quite an expensive car to insure. It cost me £380 last year and I was expecting a hike this year because of the insurance raises announced recently.
> Did an online 'compare' quote and Admiral came out cheapest at £358:00 i was happy with that and was going to take it up.
> Got a call today on their 0800 no and following from a conversation with a nice young lady my quote is now £308:00:thumb:
> I did a multicar check for Mrs Ming's toyota celica and that would come onto the policy for 10 months at an extra £210 making her annula premium about £250. that is about £100 cheaper than she has ever been quoted!!:thumb: Guess who is going to use Admiral this year!!
> ...


Yep. We got 3 cars with them on a multi quote. Watch for some poxy conditions though. if you need a windscreen repair or replacement, you have to call admiral first else they'll only contribute 70 quid.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> I have to admit I'm thinking of doing the multicar policy when I get my new one. The missus is currently insured with Admiral but the only reason I'm not is my motor is modified quite alot. The next one I get won't be modded much so they should cover it.
> 
> So could I take my 8 years NCB from my other policy and use it on the Admiral multicar? The policy we already have with them has 4 years NCB but I'd hate to lose what I've already built up.
> 
> ...


Admiral call centre is deffo in Wales, Cardiff I think.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just check what's included and what's not...I have heard that some of the companies are excluding windscreen cover even on fully comp policies.

Probably ok being Admiral but worth checking everything over carefully when you get the papers in the next few days.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Just check what's included and what's not...I have heard that some of the companies are excluding windscreen cover even on fully comp policies.
> 
> Probably ok being Admiral but worth checking everything over carefully when you get the papers in the next few days.


Windscreen cover included with £70 excess but chips and cracks are free. £100,000 legal cover, 90 days european travel, and guaranteed coutesy car if the car is repairable, protected no claims. Seems pretty good cover on the face of it.
Ming the happy


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Another with Admiral, £470 for my 370z group 19 and £200 for the wifes Yaris.

Admiral were one of the few mod friendly mainstream insurers. I changed my exhaust and Privilege wouldn't insure me so their loss.

Loads of people on the Z forum seem to be insuring with them.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ming said:


> Windscreen cover included with £70 excess but chips and cracks are free. £100,000 legal cover, 90 days european travel, and guaranteed coutesy car if the car is repairable, protected no claims. Seems pretty good cover on the face of it.
> Ming the happy


Awesome dude thats really good!!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Sweet, glad the call centre is UK based, means you can actually understand them!! :lol:

Where does it say cracks in the screen are free as the new car we've got has a chip (I'm assuming this is classed as the same) and I think I'd better get it looked at?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I am happy with my quote too, only went up £70, still going to shop around tomorrow though.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> Sweet, glad the call centre is UK based, means you can actually understand them!! :lol:
> 
> Where does it say cracks in the screen are free as the new car we've got has a chip (I'm assuming this is classed as the same) and I think I'd better get it looked at?


The lady on the phone said that windscreen REPAIR was free.
Ming the Friendly


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just had my renewal through on multi car, bargain last year, £650 for three cars, including a Lotus Elise, two drivers. Renewal premium £1010, phoned up went down to £980. Elise premium last year £138 this year £405, ppl must he crashing them.

No claims during last year, no addition of points, shopped around since and to be honest seems the right money can't even get the passat and polo any cheaper on there own.

They have a call centre in Canada as well I think, opens when in the evenings when welsh one closes.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations..


Alan the extremely annoyed/frustrated/jealous :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

my polo is with them, the TT and Leon are with A Plan because of the mods, whilst admiral will cover them they don't replace like with like. The Polo is only third party but admiral were the only company to allow you to add windscreen cover, and at about £12 its worth it  oh and they include legal cover which a lot of TPTF policies don't


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

CupraElliott said:


> I am happy with my quote too, only went up £70, still going to shop around tomorrow though.


Best thing to do IMO.

I've just had my renewal and thought that

Shopped around and got a quote £240 less than my renewel


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine went up from around £400 to over £600 because some silly old  drove into the side of me. And _I_ am the one deemed a 'risk' for 5 years!


----------

